# Liftmaster (8500) garage door opener phantom operation



## phuz (Nov 1, 2012)

I installed my Liftmaster 8500 in my new garage last week. I know that since 1993, openers use rolling codes and this model in particular uses the new Security 2.0+ so it is virtually impossible to have it opened from another opener, etc. The opener remote was placed on the kitchen counter, and both cars, which are programmed to the new opener, were locked. We went upstairs and I confirmed that all three doors were down. 2 hours later, my wife tells me the door is up. How is this possible if the opener remote is sitting on a counter where it could not have been accidentally bumped?

I've had Genie units on the main house for years and never once experienced this.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

If you sure you don't have rats running on your counter at night, and are sure that the garage door was fully closed, I would just erase all codes from the power head and re program the remote. Then you can test the stop limits, eyes, etc.
Finally, after a power outage we had some strange things happening with our three openers.The solution was to unplug each unit so it could reset its self


----------

